# Really bad stuck shed remedies



## russo3j (Apr 26, 2018)

I've had my blue Tegu for a little while now and he's never had an issue with shedding. The past couple months I've noticed that his tail isn't shedding. So I started to look up different ways to help with this. Olive oil, daily baths, higher humidity, moist hide (my Tegu doesn't use his hide. only burrows), ect. His tail is starting to worry me now. The lower end is starting to become really smooth rather than that grippy feeling. Looks like a couple sheds stuck. I have looked on this thread and have found some good suggestions, but I haven't seen many about 'stuck multiple layers.'

Could it be his diet? He only easy chicken hearts, chicken liver, quail eggs, and ground turkey. He refused veges, even when mulched up with the meats. I top this off with calcium.






Does Shed Ease work at all?

Thanks


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 26, 2018)

A few topics here I can answer. Fish oil in food is very helpful as is a moist hide. Sphagnum is good. Whole prey, such as frozen/thawed mice is an ideal staple. 

I don't know of immediate solutions.


----------



## Zyn (Apr 26, 2018)

After you give him a bath rub coconut butter on him it’ll hold the moisture in. Soak the side he burrows in down. Some things that helped sev it’ll just pop one day hopefully.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 26, 2018)

Are you sure its stuck shed??? This has confused me too, as when I got Alpha his tail was nice and soft like most of his body but as he mature it seams to be getting tougher. I have seen it shed correctly several times and have come to the conclusion that this is naturally tougher formed as he mature to act as more of a weapon/defence.


----------



## Zyn (Apr 27, 2018)

If you look between the scales of the tail you can see cracking scales.
So yes it’s stuck shed. Sevs tail looked like this coming out of brumation. Took work but if eventually came off.


----------



## russo3j (Apr 27, 2018)

Zyn said:


> If you look between the scales of the tail you can see cracking scales.
> So yes it’s stuck shed. Sevs tail looked like this coming out of brumation. Took work but if eventually came off.


Also you can see above the stuck shed his tail is a little fatter, then it looks like it slims down at the seam of the stuck shed. It’s been like this for a couple months. How long did it take for yours to come off with proper care?


----------



## Zyn (Apr 27, 2018)

Couple weeks and feeding FT mice every other day for those weeks lol. It was the care or he grew enough it popped.


----------



## Skeep (Apr 28, 2018)

I haven't tried coconut butter yet, but have been using baby oil to help with stuck sheds. After a few days of applying once a day, even the most stubborn shed comes right off.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Very good to know.


----------



## russo3j (Apr 29, 2018)

Skeep said:


> I haven't tried coconut butter yet, but have been using baby oil to help with stuck sheds. After a few days of applying once a day, even the most stubborn shed comes right off.


Have been doing this for close to a week. No improvement.


----------



## grapebasil (Jun 20, 2018)

Has anyone tried coconut oil? is that a terrible idea?


----------



## Gary (Jun 21, 2018)

grapebasil said:


> Has anyone tried coconut oil? is that a terrible idea?


I’ve used it before, but make sure it’s actually stuck shed. I’ve had my tegu’s tail scales take two weeks to fully pop off after an otherwise successful full-body shed.


----------



## Pruark (Oct 8, 2021)

Rose city reptiles on youtube suggests adding a b12 complex to his food to help with stuck shed


----------



## Smasher (Oct 10, 2021)

Don’t know if you can or not but I’ve watched animal1 guy on YouTube he has multiple videos on YouTube of what he does for stuck shed. I could be wrong but I believe they put Iodine in a tub with warm water and bathe their reptiles with it till the shed comes off.


----------

